# Foster Home folks are angels.



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

A friend sent me a link to this blog by a lady in Houston. Seems like hard times are hitting everybody, but this lady is determined to keep helping.

http://www.chron.com/commons/persona.html?newspaperUserId=rescuevolunteer&plckController=PersonaBlog&plckScript=personaScript&plckElementId=personaDest&plckPersonaPage=BlogViewPost&plckPostId=Blog%3arescuevolunteerPost%3a0625f128-f7a1-4e2e-b31e-897cdae3521a


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

this story was heartwarming... The family is really dedicated and she sounds like such a wonderful hero!

I too was laid off a month exactly after getting Mimi, and although some people suggesting that I should return her, I have refused. She keeps me sane these days when I am home alone and feeling desperate... She is my escape to a world of laughter and joy!

I will want to be kept updated on what happens. I hope he is able to recover ALL of his personal belongings.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a sad story! They are such dedicated people, and no one should have to go without healthcare. I hate how the economy has affected so many lives.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That is so sad!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

She seems to be doing better or last feeling better!! 

She truly loves the animals she fosters! Truly inspiring.


----------

